# Only in America



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jimmy Kimmel and the boys from Duck Dynasty.....and be sure and see the trailor clip at the bottom(carrot call).

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.c...intcmp=features


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty funny stuff, I also thought this was a fitting link that was shown on the same page. http://www.lifescript.com/life/looks/fix-its/go_bare_down_there.aspx?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=health


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Pretty funny stuff, I also thought this was a fitting link that was shown on the same page. http://www.lifescrip...campaign=health


Bikini waxing????

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Uncle Si and Jase make the show in my opinion.
I got a chuckle when the Duck Dynasty bunch did not even know who Morrissey was. Si thought it was Jim Morrison. The veggie calls video was a hoot. I know the DD show is scripted for the most part. Some of the lines those guys come up with is just them being themselves. No way anyone from Hollywood could ever write those lines. They just open their mouths and it comes out.
Morrissey probably has received more publicity on this than he has in years. I did not even know who he was. Still not impressed with him.


----------

